# Hand Tool Storage System



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2008)

I made a wall rack to store my hand tools which works great. If you get rid of old hand tools (who would ever do that?) and buy new ones (my wife says I have too many already), it's easy to change tool holders. Go to my website at www.woodshopics.com to see it. There are free instructions on how to build it. :thumbsup:


----------



## matty0501 (Jan 27, 2008)

Very clever.:thumbsup: I might just have to make one of those for my shop. My pegboard is getting a bit cluttered.


----------

